# Disable JMicron Message @ Startup



## glacier.horizon (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello,

I have the "Abit IP35" motherboard, with one primary hard drive and one CD drive. Both these drives are connected to the motherboard through SATA cables (HDD on slot 1, CD on slot 2). In BIOS I have my configuration for these drives set to IDE.

My computer starts up fine and continues to load Windows Vista, however there is always this JMicron message at startup that reads "detect dives done, no any drive found" I've tried different settings to try to disable or fix this message from showing with no luck. I've also _not_ installed the new SATA/RAID drivers from the Abit installation CD, since I've been told it is not necessary. However, can any of you guys point me in the right direction to fix or disable this message?

Thanks.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF. The IP35 series uses the JMicron controller for PATA IDE devices. The "Detect drives done, no any drive found” is a JMicron message. You don't have any PATA drives, you have a SATA optical and a SATA hard drive, so there aren't going to be any drives found. Disable the JMicron controller in BIOS....in the bios disable the ide controller (jmicron controller) ref. page 2-13 of your mobo manual. This will also disable your e-sata ports as they are controlled by the jmicron chip as well, but will rid you of the message on statup.


----------



## glacier.horizon (Nov 29, 2007)

Sweet, that worked.

Thank you twajetmech.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Your welcome !


----------



## krasatos (Mar 29, 2008)

hey guys, 
ive been having the same problem but my case is slightly different.
i have 3 sata drives and 2 ide drives on my computer
each time i startup the jmicron message appears for about 20 seconds, then displays the ide drives then continues to boot windows.

is there a way to skip that? or does it have to run it's test first, for my ide drives to work?

my mobo is an asus maximus extreme if i recall well.
if u need any other specs please ask.

by the way i do not use any raid setups, every hd is running separately. (just cause i read somewhere that you can disable the raid part of jmicron controller and still use the ide drives.) 

thank you


----------

